# (How) do you actually use the 6d/70d wifi remote control app?



## Marsu42 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm wondering: What's the use of the new wifi remote control _in practice_, given that you _cannot move the camera/lens itself_? And with the upcoming 70d you can just the swivel screen for awkward angles...

... Is the wifi app just an enhanced self portrait gadget or has anybody managed to pull off some shots that wouldn't have been possible otherwise, for example shy wildlife? None of the Canon marketing examples really convince me :-\ but I'd be not surprised if there were creative uses I currently cannot think of.

Btw one of the shortcomings seems to me that as usual there is no sdk, so we cannot expect 3rd parties like Magic Lantern to make use of this feature for focus stacking, timelapse, motion detection, trap focus ... and the Canon apps seems to be limited to p&s.


----------



## titokane (Aug 21, 2013)

I don't use it often, but I end up using it for a few different things. If I've set the framing of a scene and need to adjust lighting by myself I can do it without constantly running back to the camera. I occasionally use it just to remote trigger. I also sometimes need to cram my camera somewhere that makes it hard or impossible to see the LCD, and this lets me frame it up in those situations. I've also used it during event photography to transfer a shot to my iPhone for quick editing in iPhoto so that I can upload it to the event's Facebook page. 

Sure I could get by without it, but it allows me to do things that would have been difficult, time consuming, or impossible otherwise, especially when working without an assistant.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 21, 2013)

titokane said:


> I've also used it during event photography to transfer a shot to my iPhone for quick editing in iPhoto so that I can upload it to the event's Facebook page.



Thanks for the sample usage scenarios, but it is undisputed that wifi is useful for quick uploads - I'm wondering specifically about the remote control/shoot part that has received a lot of marketing hype, is it really being used regularly after the first "well, I can do this and that" experiments?


----------



## vlim (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes any other experiences with it ? I might be interested in the 70D and that application could be great for taking pictures without disturbing wildlife...


----------



## oscaroo (Aug 21, 2013)

Gday.

I've a 6d.
Yes, the canon wifi app is pretty limited.
However, DSLR controller from the android store pretends to be a normal computer running EOS Utility to the camera. As such, it can do it all!
Bracket, HDR, transfer raws, tethered shooting, etc, etc.

In practice, i found it a bit patchy while doing tethered shooting through wifi. It drops out sometimes and the follow-shoot (take a pic and the phone displays the last pic) doesn't save to phone at the same time.

According to the dslr controller dev it's got something to do with the 6d having a "simplified" WFT-like implementation that doesn't work the exact same way as the WFT for his 5d3 he used.

But, I could 6d-wifi to laptop and then RDP from phone to laptop and achieve same functionality.


----------



## oscaroo (Aug 21, 2013)

I also like uploading to facebook directly from the camera (via phone wifi access point)
love that feature.

saves time having to go home and do it from there.

I must say though, the upload to webservice feature UI could be better - way better.

I hope the Magic Lantern people can one day improve the wifi functionality.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 21, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> I'm wondering specifically about the remote control/shoot part that has received a lot of marketing hype, is it really being used regularly after the first "well, I can do this and that" experiments?



Tangentially - the WiFi tether can link into AIR. Changing the aperture (or ISO) on the camera makes the strobes track power. One less thing to worry about.
Also when you work with precision lighting gear like the Dedolights its more convenient to just take the tablet to the light you're adjusting instead of jumping back and forth to check.

Not to mention some friends who had the idea to strap a camera to one of those RC hexacopters, dragonfly POV


----------



## titokane (Aug 21, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> titokane said:
> 
> 
> > I've also used it during event photography to transfer a shot to my iPhone for quick editing in iPhoto so that I can upload it to the event's Facebook page.
> ...



I'm not sure what the marketing hype is, but the ways I listed before are the ways I personally use it. Like I said, I don't use it often, in the same way I don't use a remote trigger often. Occasionally, though, I'll run into a situation where it will help me out so I use it (maybe once a month or so). I don't shoot wildlife so I can't specifically speak for that. It's a good feature to have and very helpful for those random moments when you need it, but I wouldn't expect it to completely change somebody's shooting style or be used every day.


----------



## kirkcha (Aug 21, 2013)

I recently used it on a trip to Oregon to shoot waterfalls with an ND filter. The iPad/iPhone made it easy to move the focus outside the water, change aperture and trigger for long exposures without touching the camera. Sure this could all be done on the camera but it was just easier for me remotely. 

I also think this will be handy for me when shooting long exposures at night.

The one thing I hope gets updated is the bulb feature, I wish I didn't have to hold the button down constantly.

I also use it a lot to view images on the card on a bigger screen. Also like that you can set up to 3 devices (not at same time) so switching between iPhone/iPad is easy.

As mentioned, don't use everyday but glad I have it.


----------



## Rocguy (Aug 21, 2013)

I use the wifi app every day. Yes, "just" for self portraits. But I take a lot of self portraits for my artwork. It depends on what you want to shoot. I understand most people don't take as many self portraits as I do. Lol 

I used to have a Rebel t4i and I was afraid I'd miss the swivel screen. But I find the app MUCH more useful than the swivel screen and the remote trigger. Changing where the camera focuses is great on the app as well as, obviously, changing exposure settings. I don't have to keep going back to the camera. I can get myself in the corner of the frame and shoot easily. 

I also have used it for some long exposure nighttime cityscape photos. And yes, I could have done those with just the camera and remote. But I do like the app. Also for viewing the images you've just taken. I find it easier to pinch and zoom on the pics in the app than doing so on the lcd back of the camera. 

There are a couple of things about the 6D that make me wonder if I would like a 5D3 better, but I would NEVER be able to go without the wifi app after having used it so much. It has changed my photography. Or at least made it a lot easier.


----------



## Stig (Aug 21, 2013)

kirkcha said:


> The one thing I hope gets updated is the bulb feature, I wish I didn't have to hold the button down constantly.
> 
> As mentioned, don't use everyday but glad I have it.



+1 

I also use it every now and then, and its often for long exposures... some "bulb timer" would be number one on my EOS app update wish list


----------



## thgmuffin (Aug 24, 2013)

Long exposures at night, and uploading through FB! Unfortunately you can see the compression and detail loss from the JPEG the camera converts for your phone. :-\


----------

